
Rtail – Terminal output to the browser using Unix pipes - kilianciuffolo
http://rtail.org
======
otherusername2
Is there a XSS exploit in this? I just clicked on the 'alert' stream, and it
displayed two alert dialogs.

~~~
ll_cool_james
I think there is. I keep getting redirected to a 10 hour rick roll youtube
video

~~~
paste0x78
Ya loads [http://bit.ly/1LRJuun](http://bit.ly/1LRJuun) that redirects to
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BROWqjuTM0g&insecure_code=tr...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BROWqjuTM0g&insecure_code=true)

42["line",{"timestamp":1436363693619,"streamid":"rtail.org","host":"176.199.140.33","port":50049,"content":"<script>window.top.location.href=\"[http://bit.ly/1LRJuun\"</script>","type":"string"}](http://bit.ly/1LRJuun\\"</script>","type":"string"})]

~~~
kilianciuffolo
I fix this for the demo already :)

------
Cthulhu_
I got rick rolled :(. Probably an exploit in there.

~~~
kilianciuffolo
I fixed this for the demo already :)

------
mmarx
Why does it have to be a custom network protocol when using syslog would not
only suffice, but also allow for devices that don't run custom code (e.g.,
switches or routers) to be monitored?

~~~
krakensden
Syslog is a little bit warty- if I didn't use it elsewhere[1], I wouldn't
necessarily reach for it. It seems like it should also be fairly trivial to
just use your OS' syslog as a shim, if you wanted this to be a syslog
endpoint.

[1]: many more people should than do

~~~
mmarx
Trivial, maybe. Not only does it add a single point of failure, though, as the
logs get aggregated on the syslog host, the only “benefit” rtail retains is
looking at the logs in a browser instead of tail(1).

~~~
krakensden
Not sure why syslogd as a single point of failure is worse than rtail-server
being a single point of failure- there are some very, very stable & battle-
tested syslogd implementations.

Additionally, it doesn't really seem like that's the case- as long as you were
willing to reconfigure syslog on the hosts, you could do syslog -> rtail =>
rtail-server (-> is local, => is network), as rtail works via UDP.

------
hackmiester
Wow! This is really cool! I would love to use this at my workplace. I had a
small problem, though: it seems the clients don't keep very much data.

For example, I filtered based on an expression that matched about 1-2 lines
per second. The lines appeared, but disappeared almost as quickly. I suspect
there is some small client-side buffer that I'm overrunning almost instantly;
the log stream I used produces about 500 lines per second. Is this too much
for the tool? Can I tune it to work with that load?

~~~
kilianciuffolo
Yeah, so the filter uses the internal buffer which is 100 lines. you can
easily hack it to make it bigger (there is a closed github issue to look at
for instructions). I don't want to make bigger buffers available just yet. I
want to rewrite the webapp using ng2 and use an infinite scroll for the lines
view. Feel free to open a new issue if you want!

------
gvalkov
Nicely done - the design is amazing. I had to solve a similar problem a while
ago and wrote tailon:
[https://github.com/gvalkov/tailon](https://github.com/gvalkov/tailon)

------
rmetzler
What is the difference to using websocketd [1] to stream to a socket.io
client?

[1]
[https://github.com/joewalnes/websocketd](https://github.com/joewalnes/websocketd)

~~~
icebraining
This is a full solution with web app and such; websocketd is just a
communication tool, which could be used to build something like rtail.

------
deanstag
I am curious. What is the usecase of this?

~~~
krakensden
_ring ring ring_

Hello?

The smoke tests are failing and Kibana isn't returning anything from the past
10 minutes

 _inaudible_ $ for i in grotty_old_server{1..10}; do ssh root@i "tail -f
/var/log/froznob/goddamn-custom-logging-system" | rtail &; done

Are you still there?

Half of the servers are spewing the same stacktrace 200 times a second.

~~~
deanstag
I meant whats the advantage of viewing it in browser? Couldnt you go through
the output in a terminal with multiplexers and tail?

------
chanux
Good stuff. Kudos!

I really like how they ask for sponsors.

------
chinathrow
Yes, flash 0days piped via terminal :)

------
ilovefood
Superb, just installed it, setup took 1 minute and now I'm tailing 24 logs on
one single page.

Thanks A LOT!

------
fazza99
lol. nice rickroll

------
thehoff
Nicely done and fantastic landing page!

------
fredkelly
This is really nicely done, thank you!

------
hackerway
nice work, web app's sweet!

~~~
kilianciuffolo
thanks, all credits to the amazing designers!

